# Dolores Triangle Cow ELk



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

The past few years I have been loading up the 1942 willys and fording the dolores river. I usually spend three or four days on the triangle around new years. Depending on the weather you see some great animals that come in to winter. This year I have a cow tag for the area. I have viewed some great bulls down there and a few cows. Just wondering how the cow hunting has gone for others that have drawn this tag?


----------



## Rmanwill (Mar 5, 2021)

I see this is several years old. But also know you post often and know about this unit. How has the past few years been animal wise and still forging the river?


----------

